# Tonkinese kitten update...



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Today I made my kitten selection between three Platinum mink Tonkinese boys. They are 8 weeks in the pics and i pick up mine at 12 weeks.

First there was three (all had similar personalities)...










I narrowed it down to the two lighter coloured ones...











decided to pick this little guy (lightest ground colouring and brightest blue eyes, also he seems to be very outgoing)










here he is again...










can't wait to bring him home...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

awwwww....how can you wait?

Tim


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How adorable!  
You really couldn't make a bad choice, what a bunch of cuties!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a great choice you made!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, so cute! Bet ya can't wait!


----------



## Purr... (Dec 31, 2004)

*Aww*

All so beautiful, you couldn't really go wrong but you made a great choice!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Awww I love minks -- they have the aqua eyes, and his are beautiful! No question about the color at all. (some end up being a blue/aqua muddle) He looks like such a little sweetie, I can't wait until you get him home so you can post more pictures!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

He looks lovely


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

What precious and beautiful babies!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

He's such a tiny guy! What a sweetie! Have you landed on a name yet?


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

No, have not picked a name. Leaning towards *Imari* which is a Japanese white porcelain antique which my girlfriend's father collects.


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

what a sweet heart!! I go this weekend to see mine...he was born on Nov. 17th so I guess that would make him 7 weeks old today! (he's a blue point siamese).....you gotta love those blue eyes!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Isn't waiting so hard? 

I know this might sound dumb, but when I was waiting for my guys I felt like I was pregnant waiting for the new baby!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

What remarkable children!  they such are charming, that draw a sight


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love the color of your new kitten


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks! Here is a pic of the mom, she is a platinum point so my boy will be similar but less contrast as he is a mink.


----------

